
Show HN: Arya, create and share “how-to” directions for websites - n_burt
https://www.aryanav.com
======
techmatters
I feel some detailed documentation on how to integrate, and how it works could
be useful, including any vulnerabilities to XSS.

~~~
n_burt
Thanks! We do have some instructions on how to integrate once you've generated
your embed code on sign up however I agree this should also be available
without sign up. Privacy/security have been questions we get from almost
everyone so we're actively working on better documentation around this. I'll
make sure to include info about XSS.

